# More Double X motion picture film



## gsgary (Sep 27, 2015)

Stand developed in Rodinal for 2 hours


----------



## timor (Sep 27, 2015)

Those are great ! No question about it. Where did you get this rokcs !? Grain like hell, but suits the subject.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 27, 2015)

Cheers,  this is just down the road from where I used to live
Porth Nanven Cove - Beaches in Cornwall


----------



## timor (Sep 27, 2015)

Really ?! They are so smooth like polished by glacier.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah, I agree, the big grain does look good on these rock photos! I think it looks like there might be a little fogging on this film.


----------



## timor (Sep 27, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, I agree, the big grain does look good on these rock photos! I think it looks like there might be a little fogging on this film.


It looks like fog. Two hours of stand in room temperature, not in fridge, he he, will cause that.


----------



## ak_ (Sep 27, 2015)

2 and 4 I especially like those. Excellent imagery.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 27, 2015)

timor said:


> Really ?! They are so smooth like polished by glacier.


I think they are from a glacier, when you are on the beach and look back to the cliffs you can see lots of boulders and through the winter the rough seas bring down more


----------



## gsgary (Sep 27, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, I agree, the big grain does look good on these rock photos! I think it looks like there might be a little fogging on this film.


It is out of date maybe as I get further into the roll it could get better


----------



## Derrel (Sep 27, 2015)

YOU are the KING of expired film--if you think it might get better farther in, I will take your word for it. No matter--these turned out pretty good. Way cool rocks!


----------



## timor (Sep 28, 2015)

ak_ said:


> 2 and 4 I especially like those. Excellent imagery.


Yes, #4 looks like head of some enormous beast.


----------



## ak_ (Sep 30, 2015)

Picture #4 nominated for September 2015 POTM.

September POTM Nomination Thread | Page 2 | Photography Forum


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 30, 2015)

I particularly like the 2nd and 4th ones.


----------



## gsgary (Sep 30, 2015)

ak_ said:


> Picture #4 nominated for September 2015 POTM.
> 
> September POTM Nomination Thread | Page 2 | Photography Forum


Thanks but I'm not one for contests


----------



## ak_ (Sep 30, 2015)

NP I wanted to nominate it anyway. You want me to withdraw it?


----------



## gsgary (Sep 30, 2015)

ak_ said:


> NP I wanted to nominate it anyway. You want me to withdraw it?


No it's ok


----------



## ak_ (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 1, 2015)

Outstanding... #4 is freaky

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Oct 2, 2015)

Derrel said:


> YOU are the KING of expired film--if you think it might get better farther in, I will take your word for it. No matter--these turned out pretty good. Way cool rocks!


Cheers Derrel


----------



## gsgary (Oct 2, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> I particularly like the 2nd and 4th ones.


Thank you


----------



## gsgary (Oct 2, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> Outstanding... #4 is freaky
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your kind words


----------

